# GUTTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

I finished of my rear lights they are now darker and shiny 

Then i got paint happy with the japlac and added a few licks of paint in

my engine!

Spot the japlac??.................... :arrow:

Also i cleaned up my enigne bay with WD40 VERY IMPRESSED with

results 8)










DARKER TINT and SHINE



















spot the japlac hehe










LuVlY aNd ClEaN


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Engine bay looks great, but the lights only really suit a dark coloured car.
They look a bit strange on the silver car. :?

Rogue


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

as per other posts show and shine, this is a 180 engine with a 225 exhaust back box


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

cool.. thanx for that but i prefer the darker look then the standard red,

ive noticed a few people on the club that have tints on silver cars.

All to are own i guess


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

p1tse said:


> as per other posts show and shine, this is a 180 engine with a 225 exhaust back box


Oh my gosh p1ste.. realy? how come


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Rogue said:


> Engine bay looks great, but the lights only really suit a dark coloured car.
> They look a bit strange on the silver car. :?
> 
> Rogue


Disagree, I think they look good on silver cars (if they have dark headlights as opposed to titanium inserts), gives good symmetry front to back when you see the car side on. Would like them on mine.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

sherrie said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > as per other posts show and shine, this is a 180 engine with a 225 exhaust back box
> ...


He's right. Thats definitely a 180 engine.

Time to change your sig I'm afraid...

:?

Nick


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

time to change my car more like 

im really disapointed.. why cant people be honest in this world.. 2 years ive saved for this car evey penny went into it to then find out i have been lied to  and not been given what i paid for.. not only that i find out its a import i asked the lad 3 times he asured me it was a uk car


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

sherrie said:


> I finished of my rear lights they are now darker and shiny
> 
> Then i got paint happy with the japlac and added a few licks of paint in
> 
> ...


Looks nice 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Like the tints and the engine bay mate. Did it not say 180 on the V5?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Did you not read the log book then? Or get it HPI'd? Both of those should state the power output...

Very harsh tho, really feeling it for you mate 

Nick


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

car looks really nice and similar to mine :wink:

shame about it being a 180 and you expecting it to be a 225 :?


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Hark said:


> Like the tints and the engine bay mate. Did it not say 180 on the V5?


thanx for that

still going to sell it though, as its not what i thought i was paying for and not was descibed..tryed phoning the lad i bought it of but no answer :?

guess its time to dry my tears and get it up for sale and get a 225 maybe!

thanx for noticing guys, wondered why it only had 5 gears not 6 :?

feel a right fool


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Nem said:


> Did you not read the log book then? Or get it HPI'd? Both of those should state the power output...
> 
> Very harsh tho, really feeling it for you mate
> 
> Nick


i checked everything , log book, service history, done a hpi, and it had 2 with it from previous owners.. nothing came with up stating its model :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

sherrie said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Like the tints and the engine bay mate. Did it not say 180 on the V5?
> ...


Sounds like it might not be quattro either with only a 5 speed box :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Can't believe this thread..... Gutted for you mate!

Had a dealer the other day swear the TT I was viewing wasn't an import - after discovering no esp and no heated seats I think I won, and thus walked away


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

oh F*CK FxCK F*CKety F*ck its gets worse.. 

guys u dont no how dissapointed i am, ive saved for this car for over 2 years worked so hard for it.. i know some people are saying its just a car bla bla but its more then that to me.. GUTTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

ITS GOT HEATED SEATS AND ESP ? what does this mean??


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

sherrie said:


> ITS GOT HEATED SEATS AND ESP ? what does this mean??


it means it got heated seats and esp, basically. :?

I'd get it checked to make sure it's got quattro and not just a badge on the back, rather than try and sell something which it's not got.

I'd be gutted too mate.

Nick


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

sherrie said:


> ITS GOT HEATED SEATS AND ESP ? what does this mean??


not much Im afraid. ESP was added during the recall when the handling was questioned along with the spoiler, I thought all TT's had heated seats apart from some imports.

You say youve been in other TT's and yours felt as fast. This is probably due to your car not being a quattro so you dont have the drivetrain sapping all the power up. The previous owner probably just put the quattro logos on the front and back. Look for driveshafts on the rear axle and the haldex controller to confirm this. Another thing to check is the depth of the boot as the quattros have a shallower boot to allow for the rear diff.

The lack of headlight washers means the dipped beam headlights are not xenons - or are highly unlikely to be.

225's have a 6 speed box.

Does the stereo say bose when you turn it on? if not then its probably not bose sound. All of the above were standard fitment on the UK 225.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

1 positive out come my cars not an import .. ( sherrie pulls a slight smile :? .. its registerd in the uk from new , this must be how its a 180 not 225 hence having no xeons :!:

could anyone else point out the differences of 180 to 225

i notice its got 5 gears not 6

and no xeons.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

guys im so confused can you help me out here

the car-

1.8 5v turbo with upgraded dump (forge) 
twin exhaust (not standard) 
the sound system says bose and it has bose speakers in the car
it says 1.8 on the log book but no bhp or model
it has no xeons and no aliens
its has esp but the esp light has stayed on, on the dash needs looked at when i can afford it :? 
it has heated leather
it has front and rear disks
its got quattro badges front and back ? 
the car feels real powerful and handles realy well
i have all the service history and log book and all the audi booklets etc , old hpis ......but i cant seem to find anything stated the bhp :? 
:?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

What does it say on your V5?

From the pics in the show & shine...it`s a 180 im afraid.


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The rear discs should be vented like the front if it's a 225. Are they?If it's 2 wheel drive the boot space is deeper with a step up toward the rear seat backs.

Scotty225


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

Sherrie that's not good feel for you 

What is the co2 emmision value on your V5?

Does anyone know if there is a difference between the 180 and 225 on emissions ? Mines a 225 and the emmissions are 226?

Was it advertised as a 225?


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Sherrie. I've just bought mine and know how gutted I'd be if this happened to me  (just checked all my documents!)

Perhaps not all is lost...if you are happy with the car you can always get it remapped...?

Very odd the hpi checks don't mention the BHP? You can try to go back to the company you used and complain for compensation - they normally have procedures for this)

Hope it all works out.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

PM'd you.... hope it helps


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Firstly - very sorry to hear about your experience...

It defo is a 180 as the 225 has a charge pipe amongst other things...

Hopefully this will finally clarify for you - I have a 180 and on the log book it states:

*D.2: Model / Type TT QUATTRO (180BHP)*

So this should clearly tell you that it is a 180 - and if in my situation, a quatrro as well..

Hope that helps

Suraj


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

cheers guys

thanx T3rbo i will give them a ring now.

unsure what i will do now as i love my motor :?

but it will always bug me that its not what i wanted :?

Its defo 180 and its an import , all the things the seller told me it wasnt

I did get 10 month warrenty with it atleast so i might keep it abit, maybe

til after summer!

Things always go wrong with any audi i look at, 2 years ago i travelled to south of wales ( 7 hour drive) got there with 13,500 bankers draft , arrived at 535 and missed the bank guy would not accept my bankers draft.. ( long drive home). Then i put a deposit on pauls of forum , and was short of 800 pound and couldnt get money together so had to pull out. Then i think ive got the car of my dreams -- WAM BAM ive been lied to and conned in my eyes!! maybe i should go buy a bike and maybe a audi jacket and audi cap and be like joey of friends and go round and clean ur motors :lol: .. not forgetting the audi tt key ring 8)


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Suraj_TT said:


> Firstly - very sorry to hear about your experience...
> 
> It defo is a 180 as the 225 has a charge pipe amongst other things...
> 
> ...


cheers suraj for some reason my v5 aint got that on, ive read through everything i have, but nothing states its model?? ive rang audi and its come up as a import and they have no details of it :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

If you bought it from a dealer and the original advert said 225, then you could go down the trading standards route, but if bought privately unfortunately not a lot can be done 

People lie............ alot!

I posted earlier this week about an E Bay seller who was falsely advertising his car as an S-Line - after much discussion he admitted he was sold it on the pretence it was one and was quite happy to let the advert run even though he now knew the truth :x

_- now looking out for the newbie thread saying 'is my car an s-line' _


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

To some my day up my silver 5 dial rings arrived in the post along with my new xeon bulbs, and new LEDs, and brake caliper stickers and my new snooper .. ive through them to the back of the room in a huff


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry to hear about your expeience.

You say the ESP light stays on??

My audi did that when i fitted a dump valve. any time i went over 4000 Revs.. Bam the light would stay on till you turned the car off.

With the relation to the 180 and 225. i drove a 180 with front wheel drive and to be onest i noticed a diffrence but it was not a amazing diffrence.

The way i see it if you have a TT you need the 4 wheel drive quattro system  Not unless you want to dice with death :twisted:

:wink:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Been watching this since your first post.
Lights look good and a nice job on the engine bay.
*Really do feel for you and I hope everything works out OK in the end.*

Bit confused...you say you got 10 months warranty.
Can't be a private seller if you got that :?
Perhaps I'm missing something???
Why can't you return the car for not being as described...miselling?
Was it advertised/have sales paperwork that contradicts what the vehicle really is?
If the warranty states a 225 then it might be worthless because that's not correct.
Sure the warranty company would have something to say about that?
Just my thoughts.
John.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

sherrie said:


> Suraj_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly - very sorry to hear about your experience...
> ...


Ah mate im so sorry to hear that.. if the selling price is now alot less than what you bought it for you might as well keep it for a while.. atleast its a right hand drive! And you've put your lovely touches on it!


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

GEM said:


> Been watching this since your first post.
> Lights look good and a nice job on the engine bay.
> *Really do feel for you and I hope everything works out OK in the end.*
> 
> ...


Oh i should of mentioned i bought it private,but the lad i bought it of got it from a dealer in Yorkshire 2 months before hand and he payed for the extra warranty. So when i got it i got 10 months warranty with it


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

sherrie said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > Been watching this since your first post.
> ...


I would without a doubt be taking this through the courts..

The item description has been misrepresented..

Gather all evidence, adverts, bill of sale ect, and sort legal representation..

Best of luck..


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

cheers all

Im kinder more annoyed at my self for been such a fool, ive been researching the cars over 2years n checking out forum often.. feel stupid  
Im too gullable and dont expect people to do this :? not something i would do. I sold a 02 ford ka on ebay while back n the listing was messed up and was a mixture of two different types of cars and it had 1.6 instead of 1.3 and the guy threatend me with all sorts the follwing day when he relised the mistake i gave him the money he wanted to resolve the situation. 
In my case i have got the car at what i see is a good price, well if it was a 225 that is aint looked at 180 prices as i have never wanted one, i wouldnt settle for 2nd best in my eyes! My point is more the fact ive got what i believe to be my dream car ,everything i wanted and more, then this has happend im more gutted as i love the car ,chuft to bits, but i will always want the 225, im going to have to sell it as im not happy with what i have got, i will sell it and get a 225 maybe, i would like a white integra type r ( got a huge thing for white cars) 
Other then WAKS i only seem to find white tt's in USA :?: any ideas why this is


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Sounds like it might not be quattro either with only a 5 speed box :?


This depends on age. Mine's an early (2000) 180Q and they _were _5-speed then. I think it was quite soon after though, that the 6-speed became standard on the 180Q too.
ESP light on all the time sounds like one of the sensors may be faulty (had this happen a few year's back).

Whether dealer or private sale, if you have a copy of the original ad or any correspondence that refers to the car as different from what you've been sold, I'd still be tempted to try someone like: http://www.consumerdirect.gov.uk/
Might get you nowhere, but must be worth a quick call to find out?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sherrie said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > Been watching this since your first post.
> ...


In that case I would definitely check the warranty paperwork to see if it has any reference to 225 on it - as said above it will probably be void if it does.

Also, you should check your insurance as well. If you have insured it as a 225 then it will almost certainly be invalid :?

Really feel for you sherrie. I'd be truly gutted if it were me in the same situation. Hope the weekend brings brighter things


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

guys i cant find out anything about the car as audi UK aint got any details about it as they are 100% its import :?

Im really worried now if it aint got 4wd i defo dont want it, its a rapid car and i want top notch handling, i will safer also!

I need to find out now somehow, i might go look under my car now, so i look for rear driveshafts and look at my rear disks? oh but wont there be a good chance my rear disks may have been replaced by now as its 8 years old, the previous owner may well of put standard plain disks on?


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Motorhead said:


> sherrie said:
> 
> 
> > GEM said:
> ...


What's on the original paperwork he got from the dealer? 180? 225?
What other details are on there that are differnt from those he advertised?
If you haven't got it then get all the sales details from the dealer.
Did he knowingly buy a 180 and then sell on as a 225?
That's not miselling, it's fraud.

Fully agree with Motorhead...if it was me I'd put the fear of God into him by going the legal route. :twisted: 
Get a Solicitors letter off to him as soon as you have all the facts. 
See how he reacts to that...shite himself I would imagine.
John.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

sherrie said:


> cheers all
> Im kinder more annoyed at my self for been such a fool, ive been researching the cars over 2years n checking out forum often.. feel stupid
> Im too gullable and dont expect people to do this :?


Don't beat yourself up about it. I've never opened the bonnet of a 225 either, so wouldn't have been able to tell the two engines apart simply from how they look. And if you can't assume basic honesty from most people you'll spend your whole life in a constant state of paranoia.

Hope you get it sorted. As I and a few others have said though, I wouldn't just let it pass without seeing if there's something you can do.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

GEM said:


> Motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > sherrie said:
> ...


Yeah i totaly agree with you there! im thinking the young lad has been sold what he also believes a 225, thats why im trying to contact him but he wont answer, ive texted and asked did he know that the car is a 180 not 225 but no reply. I will go route through all the paper work now. He paid 9000 pounds for it in march from a garage called SMC in halifax i have original recipet. Im unsure what to do, my cousins a solicitor could contact her and ask what to do :? thank u all so much for being so nice to me about this feel a right fool :?


----------



## hoolz (Oct 11, 2007)

drjam said:


> sherrie said:
> 
> 
> > cheers all
> ...


i bought my 180, not even knowing there was a 225 version! 

still love it though, and wouldnt part with it. :wink:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Come on guys/gals...must be someone knowledgeable in Newcastle with a 225 that can pop over to sherrie and check it out for them? 
If you were within 50 miles of me I'd do it tonight for you. 
John.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I went through something similarish some years ago. I bought a corrado G60 privately, did the HPi and gave it a thorough visual check over, checked all MOT's and service paperwork etc etc

Then I went to VW and wanted some sparkplugs, they took the reg and gave me a print out which showed the car had done 100,000 miles 4.5 years previous  I also discovered that it had been in a huge smash and had been of the road for years - but it was not reported.

I contacted the seller and politely mentioned that I had contacted the Citizens Advice Bureau, Trade Descriptions and the Police.

The seller gave me all of my money back - talk about result but I suppose that relies on the fact that he answered the phone.

I wish you the best of luck as I can still remember the anguish I went through at the time.

Charlie


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Easiest way is to take a picture of inside the boot for us so we can see depth etc then we can tell you what it is 

Contact trade bureau and citizens advice 

It will get sorted im sure, call the guy in a few hours off a withheld number or something, always helps...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sherrie - I hope you didn't miss my last post on the previous page - You need to check your insurance ASAP. If you have insured it as a 225 then you are probably driving completely uninsured. You need to make sure the insurance co has the correct details for it to be valid.

That said, it should have been picked up from the registration when you insured it - usually the insurance database will automatically tell them what model it is. Either way you do need to check sooner rather than later


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

just checked under car looks to mel like its got 4WD as its got a what looks like a drive shaft on either side, both bars have the black rubber seal around and go in to a box in the middle under boot

i will so take a piccie now and post right now,

Oh by the way im watching for my neighbour to come in hes a vehicle tech at VW n works on audis


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

heres the pics hope u can help


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I have not read through this thread so apologies if my info has already been covered.

Somebody I know recently bought a '150' but later discovered it was a 225.

It turned out that the car had been stolen and that a 150 had been cloned,
which of course was clean when it was HPI'd.

A '150' was being sold so nobody would look out for the stolen 225
being advertised .


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

That's 4 WD boot depth.

Does your car have a 5 or 6 speed box?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

sherrie,

lift up the floor in the boot, by the wheel there should be a sticker, in there it will have all the details you need, take a photo of that, or write it all down, we can then distinguish exactly what car you have.

Looking at it so far, looks like an early 180Q with 5 Speed...

When I was buying my 225, I was sceptical of this happening, and then found a few things on here that confirmed that it was a 225, one being the charge pipe, 2, the sticker in the boot...

I was sceptical as my log book doesnt show the power either (as mine is an import)

Amit


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

My first TT was a 5 speed Quattro 180 (99) I had it mapped to 220 bhp and it flew like a scalded cat. The tiny KO3 turbo spooled up in a micro second and would easily kick my present TT's ass in a 50M sprint (present TT 335bhp). It was very easy to drive with full power at 2000 rpm. :twisted: for city driving it was much more comfortable, so I wouldn't knock the mapped 180.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

ok im on to it now :!:

by the way my cars an early 2000 import 5 speed


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

sherrie said:


> then the numbers 132 under that
> 
> oh i noticed a trans code stating AJQ surely the q stands for quattro


The 132 is the power output, the 225 will show 160 or close to that. So that definitely means it's a 180, although the pic of the engine was enough to confirm then.

The AJQ does NOT mean it's a quattro, it's just a engine type.

Nick


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

132 is KW which unfortunately is a 180


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Arh i see, dam!


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

cheers guys i know its defo a 180 now, need to know if its 4WD ??


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Nem said:


> The 132 is the power output, the 225 will show 160 or close to that.


165KW for the 225...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sherrie,

I'm feeling really sorry for you and I hope you get this sorted soon.

Don't feel bad about it - it's not your fault.

It's not true that a private sale has no comeback in the case of fraud which this is. The seller can go to jail. Have you got anything from the seller in writing eg. receipt, advert, etc. Even if you don't, a fraud has still been committed as he told you it was a 225. The car has twin tail pipes like a 225 which is evidence of deception in itself.

You are fully entitled to involve the police in this matter and they can charge the seller with vehicle related fraud.

Perhaps you might want to text the seller with this to see if it brings about a more cooperative response :wink: . He might well rather give you your money back than go to jail.

There is a possibility that the seller does not know it's a 180, as perhaps the fraud has been committed by the previous seller/dealer. If this is the case you still should involve the police, but your seller should have nothing to worry about in the long run, as ultimately his seller will have to pay.

The rear discs should be vented for a 225 and plain unvented discs will not fit as they are thinner.

The photographs of the underside clearly show it is a Quattro at least.

I checked your registration with DVLA for you with the following results - unfortunately no mention of model. I'd guess therefore that it was an early import, consistent with the 5 speed box.

Date of Liability 01 08 2008 
Date of First Registration 01 08 2000 
Year of Manufacture 2000 
Cylinder Capacity (cc) 1781CC 
CO2 Emissions Not Available 
Fuel Type Petrol 
Export Marker Not Applicable 
Vehicle Status Licence Not Due 
Vehicle Colour SILVER 
Vehicle Type Approval null 
The information contained on this page is correct at the time of enquiry. 
Vehicle Excise Duty Rate for vehicle 
6 Months Rate Â£101.75 
12 Months Rate Â£185.00


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Yey had it confirmed by mechanic next door my car is 4WD 

BIG SIGH OF RELIEF


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

acmurray said:


> My first TT was a 5 speed Quattro 180 (99) I had it mapped to 220 bhp and it flew like a scalded cat. The tiny KO3 turbo spooled up in a micro second and would easily kick my present TT's ass in a 50M sprint (present TT 335bhp). It was very easy to drive with full power at 2000 rpm. :twisted: for city driving it was much more comfortable, so I wouldn't knock the mapped 180.


Sherrie that's good news.. on the basis of what acmurray said I'd keep it. You have already made it your own. Still push for some sort of compensation though they shouldn't be allowed to get away with this :evil: With a bit of luck you'll have a bit of cash to spend on some more mod's


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

arhhhh thanx JOHN H  glad you all have been so kind and helped me out today. Im still unsure what to do to be honest :? just glad its got 4WD. I suspect it might be mapped or chipped as its seriously is fast. Its been really well looked after and spoilt. It had me fooled that its a 225 lol 
I was planning a liquid tt in summer to find out what its putting out but unsure now as i dont think i will keep it too long. 
Im not being shallow or putting the 180 down, but i always wanted a 225 as i had aims of hittting close to 270 with a stage 2 remapp, i know its only fact and figures but it its what i wanted.

Right about the sale, i have a copy of the advert and the heading states 225 ,but he didnt give me a reciept when i asked for one he said 'im not able to give you one as its private sale not a dealer' (utter bullshat) i know this but i just wanted to get on the A1 in my long awaited car! 
I had 2 other people with me at the time and me and one of my then asked if it was defo UK car as it didnt have the aliens and xeons  
( i also asked him on the phone twice) we spent about 45 minutes looking over the car along with me list some one of the forum sent me on what to check ( 2pages long hehe) things seemed spot on other then the ESP light staying on at all times :?: but it has warranty so i thought i would chance it!
I paid cash for the car and have the guys number and his name and addy as i got now logbook through :!:


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

ZTG TT said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > My first TT was a 5 speed Quattro 180 (99) I had it mapped to 220 bhp and it flew like a scalded cat. The tiny KO3 turbo spooled up in a micro second and would easily kick my present TT's ass in a 50M sprint (present TT 335bhp). It was very easy to drive with full power at 2000 rpm. :twisted: for city driving it was much more comfortable, so I wouldn't knock the mapped 180.
> ...


hehe ZTG TT good idea :wink:

well i did want remapp and liquid tt :roll: plus more


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The 180's do feel quick, I think I'm right in saying they have less lag on the turbo as it's a smaller turbo, which makes then feel really punchy to drive.

Seeing as it's got quattro and you've already made it your own, I'd think about keeping it. Maybe get it mapped up to 210 / 220 and you'll still be amazed.

Nick


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

sherrie said:


> ZTG TT said:
> 
> 
> > acmurray said:
> ...


Post a copy of JohnH's post through his letter box  I'd be round with some cash straight away :wink: or even just send John round :lol: :lol:


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

haha gud idea :wink: he would poop his pants, the kids loaded anyway hes just turned 20 and has his own business with 7 employees  his parents invited us in for a cupper and told us his life story, so im sure a few coins my way would be no problem, :wink: im too soft tho :?

Already had to calm my dad and hes a huge fellow ex boxer too :x lol
didnt plan on telling him but he came in when i was upset this morning, i even had the day of work!

Only thing stopping me acting upon this situation is the length of time it has been, been 4 weeks today i think :?


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

Nothing ventured ...... Nothing gained  I know that's easy to say though :wink: Not many of us that thrive on confrontation ..... what evers right for you at the end of the day


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

sherrie said:


> haha gud idea :wink: he would poop his pants, the kids loaded anyway hes just turned 20 and has his own business with 7 employees  his parents invited us in for a cupper and told us his life story, so im sure a few coins my way would be no problem, :wink: im too soft tho :?
> 
> Already had to calm my dad and hes a huge fellow ex boxer too :x lol
> didnt plan on telling him but he came in when i was upset this morning, i even had the day of work!
> ...


Nah - four weeks is nothing - fraud is still fraud - the Police can go back a long way :wink:

You've got the advert saying 225, witnesses, etc. a no win no fee solicitor's dream - only you won't need such help with a criminal offence as the Police can sort it for you


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

sherrie said:


> haha gud idea :wink: he would poop his pants, the kids loaded anyway hes just turned 20 and has his own business with 7 employees  his parents invited us in for a cupper and told us his life story, so im sure a few coins my way would be no problem, :wink: im too soft tho :?
> 
> Already had to calm my dad and hes a huge fellow ex boxer too :x lol
> didnt plan on telling him but he came in when i was upset this morning, i even had the day of work!
> ...


That isnt an issue..

Try to resolve this without involving a third party..

Its clearly been misrpresented in the advert..

In a contract for the supply of goods the law imposes obligations on the supplier by the legal mechanism of implied terms in the contract of supply. These statutory implied terms operates as if the seller has said "I promise you that"......

In this case I promise that the vehicle you are buying is a 225...

Regards..


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

What should i do then guys :?

he still aint answering his phone!

if he does what do you u suggest i say ...


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

sherrie said:


> What should i do then guys :?
> 
> he still aint answering his phone!
> 
> if he does what do you u suggest i say ...


Be nice and explain that..

The vehicle you sold to me differs from your advert...

Explain what you have assertained..

There has been a clear misrepresentation, I`m willing to hand the vehicle back with a full refund or.... find out the market value and if you have paid the market rate for a 225 ask for the difference back..

Or, if he`s not playing ball,

I have no other alternative that to seek legal advise and my lawyer will be contacting you shortly, with a view to a private prosceution...


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Those are my thoughts exactly...so why don't you and your Dad pop round and see him *(hopefully when his Mum and Dad are there).* :wink: 
If he's not bothered then I'm sure his parents will be worried about the possible consequences of a fraud charge against their son and any resulting publicity.
Explain it as Motorhead says and I'm sure you'll end up with a result to suit you.
I know what I'd do if it was my son involved and it ain't tell you to piss off.
Hope you get a result ASAP and you can tell by the replies that everyone's gutted and is rooting for you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
John.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Ive taken a note of what u have said i will have a think about it, as i think that i may could sell it and get my money back.

Might keep it for summer!

anyone any ideas what a 180 is worth heres spec-

1.8Q (180)
silver
2000 w reg
55,000 
full service history
full black heated leather 
18 QS alloys
superprint twin exhaust 
v6 rear valance
CDI induction kit
forge dump
forge hoses and caps
drilled and grooved brakes 
ebc front and rear pads
full bose sound system
rear spacers

serviced 2months ago

and still 9 months warranty with it

would sell with full mot

any ideas roughly what it would be worth for future reference 8)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I wouldn't expect to get more then 7 large. 

Thats Â£>7,000.


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

sherrie said:


> Ive taken a note of what u have said i will have a think about it, as i think that i may could sell it and get my money back.
> 
> Might keep it for summer!
> 
> ...


Glasses guide Valuation (The Bible)

Remember you would get more in a private deal..

Audi TT Coupe T quattro
1.8 Petrol 3-door Coupe
5 Speed Manual Four Wheel Drive
Year: 2000 W
Mileage: 55,000

Part-exchange Price:

Excellent condition:
Â£6540

Average condition:
Â£5840

Below average condition: 
Â£5100


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Whether you decide to keep it or not...follow it through until you get a deserved result.
Don't know how old you are but the reason I say that is because it teaches you to fight your corner and not take crap from anyone.
This ain't the 1950s, there are a load of arseholes out there who take the piss out of all the honest, genuine, hard working people.
Sorry...just the way I am. (Don't think Motorhead would let him off the hook either). :wink: 
Good luck.
John.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Motorhead said:


> sherrie said:
> 
> 
> > Ive taken a note of what u have said i will have a think about it, as i think that i may could sell it and get my money back.
> ...


YIKES GUYS N GIRLS THOSE KINDER FIGURES SCARE ME!!

ive been robbed


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Sherrie..

So you can compare....

Glasses guide...

remember these are part ex valuations not private sale....

Audi TT Coupe T quattro (225 bhp)
1.8 Petrol 3-door Coupe
6 Speed Manual Four Wheel Drive
Year: 2000 W
Mileage: 55,000

Part-exchange Price:
Excellent condition:
Â£7100

Average condition:
Â£6330

Below average condition: 
Â£5530


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have been disappointed, we all cherish whwt we think we are buying.

Perhaps they guys on here can advise if the prices are the same for a british car as an import, I know I would want a lower price for an import.

Also if you do decide to confront him at home remember you have spent time and money though you may be prepared to write that off if you can get your money back.

Also if you don't want a confrontation you could text him, give him 48hrs to refund your money or give you difference in price otherwise you will report the matter to the police on Tuesday morning.

That might just get the result or do same via registered letter, then you could sue through the small claims court as another option if he refuses to sort this out.
Imagine the fun and the feeling of sending a ballif round to take goods from him 8) could just be worth the effort


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

sherrie said:


> YIKES GUYS N GIRLS THOSE KINDER FIGURES SCARE ME!!
> ive been robbed


 :lol: I knew you were gonna say that.

Out of interest (nosiness) what did you pay for the car?


----------



## turtleTT (May 14, 2008)

sherrie if you need any help with anything im local to you, hope you get this sorted.

pm me if you need help with anything its not a prblem for a fellow TT owner


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

skiwhiz said:


> Sorry to hear you have been disappointed, we all cherish whwt we think we are buying.
> 
> Perhaps they guys on here can advise if the prices are the same for a british car as an import, I know I would want a lower price for an import.
> 
> ...


The police will not get involved in a civil matter..


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Well the guy still aint answering so ive gave up for now :?

i ended up paying 7500 as it needs, taxing next month, mot in aug and it aint had its major service, but i was thinking i had got a great deal on a 225, now i have the lowest spec model with needs Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ big bucks spent on it, and a light on the dash! he paid alot more for it,but could not afford insurance APPARENTLY!!

This is the add its on piston heads

seen below

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/499120.htm

i clicked on it to find hes now selling a mini , mini buyers out there beware for this guy!!


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

sherrie said:


> Well the guy still aint answering so ive gave up for now :?
> 
> i ended up paying 7500 as it needs, taxing next month, mot in aug and it aint had its major service, but i was thinking i had got a great deal on a 225, now i have the lowest spec model with needs Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ big bucks spent on it, and a light on the dash! he paid alot more for it,but could not afford insurance APPARENTLY!!
> 
> ...


Thats crap..

He`s a trader..

As for the wheels, they aren`t 3.2 wheels they are QS wheels, which look better IMO..

Boy you could have a field day with this if you act correctly..

Appears he likes to change his phone number...

Good luck...


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

turtleTT said:


> sherrie if you need any help with anything im local to you, hope you get this sorted.
> 
> pm me if you need help with anything its not a prblem for a fellow TT owner


thanx turtle tt i will bare that in mind!

got lots of feedback from u all, im very grateful .

I feel i have been conned, he aint answering the phone and hes over hours away from me!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

sherrie said:


> Well the guy still aint answering so ive gave up for now :?
> 
> i ended up paying 7500 as it needs, taxing next month, mot in aug and it aint had its major service, but i was thinking i had got a great deal on a 225, now i have the lowest spec model with needs Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ big bucks spent on it, and a light on the dash! he paid alot more for it,but could not afford insurance APPARENTLY!!
> 
> ...


Technically he says it is 225BHP. I am selling my 911 and advertise it as 483BHP, that is not the standard figure, just what mine runs with the sports exhaust etc.

If it has been remapped and happend to run at 225BHP then he may get away with it unfortunately, as if the car is producing that power then he has not lied and under trades descriptions it is capable of the advertised and claimed power.

If he actually used 225 in reference to it as the name of the model / variant, i.e. called it an "Audi TT 225 Quattro" then he is wrong and you have a case, but the advert says 225BHP, which culd be argued is the claimed BHP of the vehicle after modification.

I agree he doesn't say that, but then it doesn't explicity state it is a 225 model either :? Is a bit of a grey area, however if you have witnesses, you can always go after him on the import angle if he explicitly told you it wasn't an import.

My TT was an import, I didn't know until I had it remapped and the chap told me it was  However i never asked and so the chap never told me


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah i understand what u mean there, strange as he doesnt mention any mods at all other then the wheels really. He states no engine mods! I turned up there to my suprise of the extra mods, he seemed to be oblivious to the mods it was me that mentioned it had a few extra bits and pieces! :?

I very much doubt that i would go about demanding refunds, aint that type of person to go through with anything like that, im a get on with it kinder person..too much hassle too.

Im probs best of just keeping the car for the summer and selling. I could sell the mods and then sell standard.

thanx for all the help everyone :!:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just seen this thread need any help?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Just seen this thread need any help?


 :lol:


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Just seen this thread need any help?


haha  geordie power!

cheers fellow homie :wink: but i think ive decided im best of just keeping it and selling it in summer, not much i can do now really and the guy aint picking up phone. :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok ok I'm a bit slow ,don't read about the classic model too much now :roll:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I would still try, it was mis represented still. Even if he argues on the 225 thing as I mentioned he might (if he is clever enough, which from his spelling and grammar, I would suggest not...) then you still have him on the export thing if you have a witness.

It may be that he was sold it as a 225 and just didn't know any better, what does the warranty documentation say on it? Does that mention the model at all?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

sorry to have pointed it out. i think you should be able to sell as it stands for similar price, so not too bad.

but if this guy is a trader, pistonheads and alike need to know


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

You should also get onto your insurance company pronto!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> You should also get onto your insurance company pronto!


See my previous posts! Just hope sherrie has seen them?


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

I will get on to my insurance on monday and check up on it :-|

i think i will be keeping my car for a wee while but wont be modding it as i plan on selling, unsure what i will get now, maybe 225 bit put of cars at mo [smiley=speechless.gif]

cheers again you have all been great and so helpful

[smiley=iloveyou.gif] all hehe :wink:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Been reading this thread with interest. Firstly sorry for the hassle youve had. I feel for you. Secondly you should at the very least speak to the police and tell them whats happened. Ask them where you stand and what action you should take.

Dont take this the wrong way but you sound like the kind of person who would rather take the hit and just let it go. Thats not an insult or anything, you are probably just a nice person who doesnt want the aggro.

Text the guy saying that you are going to the police and are seeking legal advice AND LEAVE IT AT THAT as far as he goes, print the ad out so that you have it for refference. Also mention to the police the fact that the cars documentation does not specify whether the car is a 180 or 225. Finally it wouldnt harm to print out a pic of a 180 engine and a 225 engine to help state your case.

It doesnt need to be turned into a big deal, and heated conversations over the phone wont help anyone anyway.

Good luck!

EDIT: Oh and the engine bay mods you made look really classy. Really like the idea of the TURBO writing being coloured and may do this myself 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, it's your decision obviously and you do sound a nice person who doesn't want the hassle, but intent to fraud is acriminal offence which the perpetrator should not be allowed to get away with - otherwise he'll probably try it again.

I think you should go to the police. If they take it up you won't be the one getting any hassle. I had to involve the police once when someone bumped into me and denied even being there - it all got sorted in the end and I didn't have to do much. 

You could even go to a no win no fee solicitor as it's an open and shut case with your evidence :wink:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

WHAT!! thats some harsh news!

You know what you should of just knocked on the bastards front door! because now hes seen your texts and many phone calls he probs knows that shit has hit the fan!

Hope its sorted!


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

John-H said:


> Yes, it's your decision obviously and you do sound a nice person who doesn't want the hassle, but intent to fraud is acriminal offence which the perpetrator should not be allowed to get away with - otherwise he'll probably try it again.
> 
> I think you should go to the police. If they take it up you won't be the one getting any hassle. I had to involve the police once when someone bumped into me and denied even being there - it all got sorted in the end and I didn't have to do much.
> 
> You could even go to a no win no fee solicitor as it's an open and shut case with your evidence :wink:


Agree entirely. Really should take some action. If nothing else it may stop other people being ripped off in the future as it would appear he is a dealer. If he is a dealer and didn't make this clear at the time of sale/advert, then trading standards may also be interested.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

cheers for all the advice all

Ive been thinking and i may well speak to the police or solictor on monday, as like some of you have listed he could rip someone else of. Ive not got anything to lose, but plenty to gain :wink: .. if i did get some money out of him i could get it remapped to near 225 , id be happy with that i guess. Ive been out in tommy tt today and hes amazing i dont know if i could sell him, not just yet. Bursting to know what hes putting out :!: 
Ive been thinking and could anyone help me on what i will need for a liquid tt bought and fitted to my car, might buy one next month when i get paid 

So what i need to know is :-

Where to get one from?
How much?
Can they be removed if i came to sell? 
Finally how to fit or have it fitted, remember im up north!


----------



## turtleTT (May 14, 2008)

http://www.racediagnostics.com/cms/

1. thats where you buy it from...
2. the price is there too :wink: 
3. yes you can remove it if you sold up
4. there pretty straight forward to fit as long as you know basic mechanics i dont mind helping...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Like everyone else really feel for you. Having said that with the greatest respect I think you have to report this and not let it go.

Firstly because it is essentially fraud and secondly so that he doesn't take other ppl for the same ride.

Hope you get this sorted and don't just accept it.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

turtleTT said:


> http://www.racediagnostics.com/cms/
> 
> 1. thats where you buy it from...
> 2. the price is there too :wink:
> ...


I notice in many posts you really seem to know your stuff for a newbie!

Impressed with your knowledge


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ancien-TT said:


> ...
> Agree entirely. Really should take some action. If nothing else it may stop other people being ripped off in the future as it would appear he is a dealer. If he is a dealer and didn't make this clear at the time of sale/advert, then trading standards may also be interested.


If he is a dealer and he didn't state this in the advert or to you, then that in itself is a specific criminal offence. If that's true he's in even more trouble! :roll:


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

definitely print and save that pistonheads add. It won't be there forever


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

HRD TT said:


> definitely print and save that pistonheads add. It won't be there forever


yeah i saved it last week soon as i relised he had lied to me!

I will sort things out on monday and pop along to local police station and maybe seek legal advice from solictor. I texted him on friday stating that i would be seeking legal advice if he didnt get in touch he still aint been in touch, so hes had his chance hes blow it! :evil:

GREAT ABOUT THE LIQUID TT 8) will sort something out about getting

one soon as im paid 

BY THE WAY IM ABIT BAFFLED BY THE PRICE LIST? [smiley=help.gif]

I would like a liquid tt fitted into my air vent on the left !


----------

